# power steering pump reservoir



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

this may sound dumb, but where is the power steering pump reservoir located? i need to add more fluid but cant seem to find it any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Directly to the left of the engine


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

the black canister?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Should be, it is literally to the left if the engine against the strut tower.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok thanks, just wanted to make sure before i poured the wrong thing in it and messed up something.


----------

